# Xia Brookside - Are you ready to fly?



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*

She is just too cute ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*

In Japan ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*

*I'm already a fan. :banderas*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*

She is still so green, but for a 19 year old she has quite a lot experience already. She traveled the world a lot during her 3 years and she wrestled some big names like Io Shirai, Toni Storm, Tenille Dashwood, Rosemary, Tessa Blanchard, Viper or Saraya Knight ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*

Interview with Xia at MYC ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*

Ye FWIR of her she's pretty decent


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*

Wow. Hell yes.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*

I'm think I'm ready to fly with her now, she's starting to grow on me. Still need to see her wrestle though.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*



N7 Spectre said:


> I'm think I'm ready to fly with her now, she's starting to grow on me. Still need to see her wrestle though.


She is still very green, but she has the passion and she will make her way!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Are you ready to fly - Xia Brookside*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's got a new t-shirt now ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jerry321 (Oct 7, 2018)

hit


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Xia is so adorable, i have no words!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's now 20! Happy birthday, Xia!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That's so sweet ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052189678307291136


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So sexy!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks so hot here ...


----------



## TheBananaman (Dec 6, 2018)

i see she's liked for her wrestling skills


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is liked for everything!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

https://i.imgur.com/e6r1TWL.mp4


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucky guy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Just too beautiful!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is such a good person ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081690580676210691


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooooo cute ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083097522422181889


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Without tags ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

He is a lucky dude ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086669843825418240


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is such an angel! What a wonderful human being ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088109962952355841


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090722323290865677


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Daaaaaaaamn ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is so damn cute ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks fit as fuck lately! Amazing body shape!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooooooo sexy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096922023006212099


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, girl ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099635771286454272


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to that match against Rhea and i'm even more looking forward to a match between Xia and Toni! Hopefully it's gonna happen one day!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Xia with Io ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So beautiful ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good god, that smile is heavenly. Xia is back in japan right now for stardom. Always trying to improve as a wrestler and a person ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103674413608767488


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Little Xia with her daddy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That smile just makes me feel alive so much ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So cute ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105182407358058496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105185368012410881


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105688605991809025


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105930581580210176


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107020463291727875


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109062026918350848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109061636466327557

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109062870363447296


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110533288710557698


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110396492118982656


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110932083831128064


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110999304846479361


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111001235409104896


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111267321413332993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111267822682951680


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112066537513316352


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i like xia a lot.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is the cutest, but she can go in the ring! And still so very young.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119915328555900928


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134963559337811972


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Two of my favourites! Anyone knows where this is from?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm a fan of Xia. I still wished she didn't sign up full time with NXT UK and did a Millie McKenzie and took a few years to learn her trade and work a ton of indies and Japan and just get better. But I suppose having her dad as her trainer and WWE been the dream move is what she wants. But she's going to be lost in the shuffle for quite a while and probably will never reach the heights she could as a in ring worker, but I'm probably been too harsh on her.

She's got a charisma to her and is a likable underdog babyface. I love to see how she would do as a heel.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Her NXT UK contract still allows her to perform for other promotions. For instance she is still wrestling for Stardom occasionally and also others.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> Her NXT UK contract still allows her to perform for other promotions. For instance she is still wrestling for Stardom occasionally and also others.


It's only here and there though, I'm talking doing something like Bea and Millie are doing constantly going to Japan and getting better. Working the odd indies here and there and Japan for a week won't really make a difference imo.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138884680017596422


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140247567453868033


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Xia was screwed! But she did really great in this match! I mean she eliminated Jazzy Gabert, Rhea Ripley and also Piper Niven! I was hoping for Toni vs. Xia!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Only thing that makes me smile, Toni and Xia still will meet each other ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141461155258540032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141430761460924416


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh Xia ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148013096725704704


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Jeez this girl is ridiculously cute


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Xia is not just cute, but incredibly sexy!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Xia got a new channel on youtube and she just released her first vlog!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159938443646050304


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Xia in a bikini is best for business!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Xia is in amazing shape!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169247268379271169


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Q & A with Xia ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AD-TEAM (Sep 8, 2019)

SHE IS VERY STRONG YEAH


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Last night on NXT UK tapings ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Xia!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Xia is so sexy and cute at the same time!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196457686025605120


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


What a team 😍 Absolute cuteness overload.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xia Brookside 2023 1 6 GIF by favorskaya | Gfycat


Watch and share Xia Brookside 2023 1 6 GIFs by favorskaya on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

